# cpt for collection of urine sample



## Tammy Hale

Hello. Is there a cpt code for collection of urine specimen in the office to send to the lab? 
Thank you.   Tammy


----------



## jshields

I actually just read this in my E/M study guide.  It lits code 99000 - Handling and/or conveyance of specimen for transfer from the physician's office to a laboratory.  It's listed under the Medicine section - Misc Services.  Now I have not researched reimbursment issues yet so I'm not sure if it is routinely covered by insurances.  If anyone has some insight on that I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks!!


----------



## cpina@whasn.com

*NCICS Medical Coder/Biller*

99000 is intended to be reported when the practice incurs costs to handle and/or transport a specimen to a lab.  For example, if the practice employs a messenger service to transport a specimen, then you can bill 99000.  
If the lab picks up the specimen at no cost to the practice it is not appropriate to report 99000.

99000 also cannot be reported for obtaining of a specimen.  reimbursement for obtaining a specimen is factored in the visit/procedure code.


----------

